
Oracle's New Supercomputer Has 1,060 Raspberry Pis - rahuldottech
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/oracle-raspberry-pi-supercomputer,40412.html
======
Retroity
> ServeTheHome asked Oracle why it chose to create a cluster of Raspberry Pis
> instead of using a virtualized Arm server and one company rep said simply
> that "...a big cluster is cool."

Honestly that's a totally valid reason to make something like this. This _is_
super cool.

------
jmb12686
Does anyone know what power supply they are using? I am having trouble finding
a good, rack-able USB power supply for my cluster of raspberryPis.

If anyone at the conference can sneak a peak at the PSU brand / model number,
that would be great!

~~~
michaelbrave
I helped assemble this, the guy you would want to ask is
[https://twitter.com/chrisbensen](https://twitter.com/chrisbensen)

------
tyingq
$201M if you want to spin up an Oracle Enterprise instance on it ($47,500/core
x 1060 x 4).

------
astrea
Is that what they were gonna offer for the JEDI contract? :D

